# Sunny's beak is broken !



## nicoley1286 (Jul 17, 2011)

*Please Help !! Sunny's beak is broken !*

Ok, So remember I told you the pet store gave me sunny because he had a cold and they didn't think he would make it.

Well , he did he's great ... I fixed him right up.

So, now that he's all better I gave him first bath and while drying up his beak I realized that his bottom beak is split in half.

which explains why he throws all the big seeds out of the bowl and only eats the tiny ones. 

I know that isn't normal, but now what do I do ?? Can he live forever that way. 
Can I do reconstructive beak surgery? Should he be on a soft food diet ???
When he drinks water .. is he really drinking or does it fall out ?? I'm very concerned. I'm going to try to get a picture for you. 

It's not the best picture, but I didn't want to upset him. He is very sensitive about his beak. 

P.S. Birdie's beaks are like their hand... So I'm very concerned, I know I couldnt function with a broken hand.


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

I would take him to the vet and see what they say about it. I'd say though that since he's used it all this time it doesn't hinder him too much. I would say that you'll have to be diligent on weighing him and making sure he doesn't lose any weight.


----------



## Duckybird (Sep 13, 2010)

Yes, I would take him to a vet. His upper beak does look a bit overgrown also.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Beaks grow constantly so it's often possible to repair damage. But you need expert advice for this so I agree with all the others - it's best to consult an avian vet.


----------



## casualrepartee (Apr 28, 2011)

top beak looks overgrown, agreed. Might just be a disformity. Definitely take to an avian specialist.


----------



## nicoley1286 (Jul 17, 2011)

he has an appt on saturday !! I'll keep you all posted thanks again for the feedback !


----------

